# Pleco breeding characteristics



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 5 BNP's, two breeding pairs and one male that I just threw in the tank. I observed some behavior last night that looked encouraging and today I saw a batch of eggs in the cave. All good and looking forward to hatching these guys and gals.

Here is the kicker, as I have learned that now its the Male's job to protect the eggs I noticed the female (don't recall which) in the cave again with the male trapping her in it. Voila, another batch of eggs inside the cave!

So my question is.....can/do they lay multiple batches or do I have both females laying eggs in there?

Who wants pleco fry ??


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I would LOVE some of your pleco fry. How long until they are old enough for you to part with?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Master wilkins said:


> I would LOVE some of your pleco fry. How long until they are old enough for you to part with?


Some people let them go at an early stage, for me I would like to wait at least 3-4 weeks so not to shock them too much.

And I have a theory, maybe there is a dominant male and he's is breeding with both females.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

two separate female.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

charles said:


> two separate female.


With a dominant male? Now that I think back, I watched the two males joust and I was almost ready to separate them.


----------

